# Bolt going blank.



## Player1138 (Oct 1, 2015)

I have had my bolt for about a week. It is hooked up via cable card and tuner. 

Recently when I watch tv after a few minutes the pictures and audio goes blank. If I hit the TiVo menu the picture comes back up in the upper right corner and stays on when I close TiVo menu. This makes me think it is a TiVo issue. 

Then after a few minutes picture and audio will go blank again and I have to repeat the process.


----------



## Duke (May 6, 2000)

I experienced the same thing for the first time last night. Happened just once. I've had my Bolt for about 3 weeks now.


----------



## Player1138 (Oct 1, 2015)

Duke said:


> I experienced the same thing for the first time last night. Happened just once. I've had my Bolt for about 3 weeks now.


Any ideas for a fix?


----------



## kal1300 (Dec 15, 2015)

I have the same sort of issue with a Bolt that I just purchased. When attempting to stream from Amazon Prime video, some times a message will appear that says something about insufficient bandwidth to view video. Irregardless of whether you choose to continue or not the screen goes black and stays that way until the power cord is pulled and the Bolt is restarted. Suggestions as to cause or fix would be appreciated.


----------

